# modern arnis seminar



## Mao (Jun 25, 2002)

Modern Arnis of Ohio will host a seminar on Modern Arnis on Saturday, August 10th from 12:00-4:00p.m.. Topics to be covered will include single stick, knife, disarms and espada y daga. The seminar will be taught by Guro Dan McConnell at the Hilliard Budo Center in Hilliard, Ohio, which is a suburb of Columbus. The cost will be $50. in advance and $60. at the door. For more info. or a flyer please email modernarnisofohio@yahoo.com or call the Hilliard Budo Center at 614-771-5599.


----------



## arnisador (Nov 28, 2002)

Reviews! Always, reviews! Please!


----------

